# disque dur externe invisible



## gargoyls (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai un disque dur externe lacie de 250G qui marchait sur mon powerbook 10.3.9. Mais en regardant un film dont la source était sur ce disque, puis le film c'est arrêté d'un coup. Mon ordinateur m'a dit alors que mon périphérique c'etait déconnecté. Je l'ai reconnecté et la il était invisible, sur mon finder donc je l'ai effacer des utilitaires de disque mais l'opération ne c'est pas terminé. ET maintenant je le vois même plus dans l'utilitaire de disque???
Qu'est ce que je dois faire, merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2008)

bonjour

Un peu plus de details
* c'est via le même powerbook en panther?
** lacie en firewire ou USB?
*** "effacer des utilitaires?
c'est à dire?
t'as jeter utilitaire disque?
tu as commencé un effacement reformatage de ce lacie?
ou tenté de l'ejecter?


pistes
- reparations des autorisations
-passer par une autre session sur le mac
-changer de moyen de le brancher , si usb , firewire et inversement

et enfin
passer par utilitaire de disque sur le cd 01 de panther


----------



## gargoyls (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Pardon pour le manque d'informations,mon portable est sur panther, le disque est en firewire,mais j'ai aussi essayé en USB. Et j'ai tenté un formatage dans utilitaire de disque qui ne s'est pas terminé et maintenant il est invisible, sur mon finder et dans utilitaire de disque.

Je vais essayé les pistes que vous m'avez donné, si avec ces nouvelles informations vous avez d'autre solution, elles sont les bienvenu

Merci beaucoup je vous redis si sa marche?


----------



## gargoyls (20 Octobre 2008)

Mon a réaparut dans utilitaire de disque, donc je l'est reformater en effaçant tous et maintenant il remarche. C'est trop bizare, j'espère juste qu'il va continuer de marcher ainsi.
Merci pour tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2008)

Bien, maintenant que ton disque remarche, vas donc voir dans "A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> Firewire" de quel bridge est équipé son boîtier.

Si d'aventure il s'agissait d'un bridge "Prolific PL3507", alors, ça risque de se reproduire ! (Par ailleurs, si c'est bien le cas, inutile d'installer un système de dépannage sur ce disque, ces bridges ne sont pas "bootables").

Et pour te consoler, dis toi qu'ils fonctionnent encore plus mal sur PC que sur Mac (en Firewire, du moins), ce qui constitue un exploit en soi !


----------

